# 6 món canh tốt cho thai nhi và giải nhiệt cho mẹ bầu ngày hè nóng nực



## hong nhung (26/5/19)

Mùa hè thường làm cho mẹ bầu cảm thấy mệt mỏi và ăn không ngon miệng. Các món canh ngày hè đơn giản dễ làm là cách để mẹ bầu giải nhiệt ngày hè và ăn ngon miệng hơn.

*Canh rong biển dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi và giải nhiệt*
Rong biển là một thực phẩm có nguồn dinh dưỡng cao chứa rất nhiều vitamin C, B2, B3, DHA và các khoáng chất khác. Canh rong biển sẽ giúp cho mẹ bầu cảm thấy khỏe khoắn hơn, cung cấp dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi và còn giải nhiệt rất tốt cho mùa hè.




_Canh rong biển kèm đậu non và tôm (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Món canh này bạn có thể nấu kèm với đậu phụ non, tôm hay thịt ức gà xay sẽ cô cùng thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng.

*Canh cua đồng vừa mát vừa giúp thai nhi phát triển chiều cao tốt *
Canh cua đồng là món ăn bổ sung rất nhiều canxi cho mẹ bầu giúp phòng ngừa tình trạng thiếu hụt canxi trong thai kỳ và còn giúp thai nhi phát triển chiều cao tốt hơn.




_Canh cua đồng thơm ngon hấp dẫn (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Đây là món ăn rất dễ chế biến, bạn có thể nấu với các loại rau như rau mồng tơi, mướp, rau đay,… vị béo thơm, ngọt của canh cua sẽ rất phù hợp với khẩu vị của mẹ bầu, ngoài ra canh được nấu cùng các loại rau nhiều chất xơ giúp làm dịu mát cơ thể và cải thiện hệ tiêu hóa của mẹ bầu tốt hơn.

*Canh đậu xanh giảm nôn ói khi mang thai, tăng ngon miệng, giải nhiệt cho mẹ bầu*
Trong quá trình mang thai, nồng độ hormone trong cơ thể thay đổi khiến mẹ bầu cảm thấy nóng nực, khó chịu. Ăn một chút canh đậu xanh không chỉ làm tăng cảm giác ngon miệng mà còn thúc đẩy tiêu hóa và giải nhiệt. Nhiều mẹ bầu dễ bị buồn nôn và nôn mửa. Ăn canh đậu xanh cũng giúp giảm bớt sự khó chịu khi mang thai. Không những thế, canh đậu xanh cũng giúp cải thiện tình trạng tình trạng táo bón ở mẹ bầu.




_Canh đậu xanh giải nhiệt rất tốt cho ngày hè (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên lưu ý rằng bạn không nên ăn quá nhiều canh đậu xanh vì trong đậu xanh chưa nhiều vitamin A gây ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.
Món canh đậu xanh rất thơm ngon lại tốt cho sức khỏe, bạn có thể nấu kèm với xương hoặc thịt xay, củ sen, nha đam…

*Canh bí đao nấu kèm với sườn - giải độc cơ thể, giàu đạm cho thai nhi*
Bí đao là một loại quả dùng để thanh nhiệt và giải độc cơ thể rất tốt, kết hợp với sườn giàu vitamin B, đạm, chất béo, khoáng chất sắt phốt pho, tạo năng lượng cho cơ thể mẹ bầu mùa hè. Vì vậy thời tiết nắng nóng như thế này, mẹ bầu có thể nấu canh bí đao với sườn để bổ sung khoáng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển của cơ thể mà lại thanh nhiệt và giữ dáng.




_Canh bí đao giải độc, thanh lọc cơ thể (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Món canh từ các loại rau củ - Đa dưỡng chất cho thai nhi*
Các loại rau củ quả như: Cà rốt, khoai tây, súp lơ, củ cải khi kết hợp với nhau sẽ mang lại cho bạn một món canh vô cùng hấp dẫn mà còn giàu các dưỡng chất vitamin, tinh bột, khoáng chất. Không những vậy, ăn nhiều củ quả cũng là cách để giảm thiểu tình trạng táo bón ở mẹ bầu và làm mát cơ thể giúp bạn cảm thấy thoải mái hơn trong thai kỳ.




_Canh rau củ bổ sung nhiều vitamin, khoáng chất giải nhiệt tốt hơn trong ngày hè (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Mẹ bầu có thể nấu canh rau củ với thịt bò để bổ sung thêm dinh dưỡng và sắt cho cơ thể, ngoài ra còn làm cho món canh thêm phần bổ dưỡng, ngon và hấp dẫn hơn.

*Canh trứng cà chua - giàu protein cho mẹ bầu*
Canh trứng cà chua rất giàu protein không những giúp mẹ dưỡng thai khỏe mạnh mà còn làm dịu mùa hè oi bức như hiện nay.




_Canh cà chua đơn giản dễ làm mà lại giàu dinh dưỡng tốt cho mẹ bầu (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Đây là món ăn cực kỳ đơn giản và dễ làm, bạn sẽ không mất quá 10  phút để nấu xong món canh này bởi công tác chuẩn bị nguyên liệu cà cách nấu vô cùng nhanh gọn. Đầu tiên phi cà chua cùng hành thơm, rồi thêm chút dầu ăn làm nước màu, sau đó cho nước vào đun sôi. Khi sốt cà chua sôi đã sôi, bạn đập trứng và bỏ hành vào khuấy đều. Đợi 3 phút tắt bếp là bạn đã có ngay món canh thơm ngon bổ dưỡng.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

